# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج

## مونتاج

*أحدث كفرات السراير _ ابريل 2020
افخم كفرات السراير من مونتاج











****















و غيرها الكثير* 
* 
 حجم و كمية البضاعة:


**حسب السلعه المختاره 


***********

جميع الصور على موقع الرفع

هنا 

اختاري و خبريني طلبج 

********
 طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:

دفع 30 درهم رصيد لتاكيد الطلب و الباقي
سلم و استلم عن طرق المندوب حسب المنطقه عالمشتري

اللي حابه تطلب ترسلي بياناتها
الاسم الاماره المنطقه و الهاتف و هاتف احتياط لتسهيل التوصيل
مع الارقام الظاهره على كل صوره تطلبها

***

سعر البضاعة:
حسب السلعه المختاره 

+ سعر التوصيل عالمشتري 

***
متجددون دائما 

00971509422290
*




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

